# Speedferries documentary



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi All

Recieved this email this morning, should be an interesting programme



> Dear Customer,
> 
> This Tuesday, the 18th January, at 9:50 pm, BBC TWO is broadcasting a 40
> minutes documentary on SpeedFerries.
> ...


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

*Speed Ferries Documentary*

Just watched the programme...some strange and possibly dangerous things have happened to this fledgling company.

I really enjoyed the prog, I too have often wondered why it costs an extraordinary amount of money to cross just 24 miles of water using the other ferry operatives?.

Whilst there seemed plenty of cars embarking/disembarking, I never saw any *Motorhomes.*

As Mr Curt Stavis is contemplating a second ferry, I would like to think his company can only go from strength to strength.

I would like to wish him and his investors the best of luck for 2005.
His fighting spirit may bring more benefits to the cross channel holiday makers in the long run.

I wish I had booked my crossing with his company, and not with one of his competitors.

Texas


----------



## 93643 (May 1, 2005)

hi, just watched the programme about speedferries too, with extra interest as we booked today to sail in june. we have a hymercamp 65 that is just outside their limit in width but after phoning to check they said that we could sail on a later ferry. at over half the price of other companies we checked i think they should be very busy from now on.


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

saw documentary super company but they have a 2 metre width restriction which rules most of us out.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

We travelled with them about one week after they opned and had a brilliant journey. We had an Autosleeper Talisman and didn't have a problem.

Would definitely go again. Hope they survive. They have certainly got the spirit.


----------



## 93401 (May 1, 2005)

*speedferries*

We booked in December for May for the T4 Hightop £88 return and got a free trip for a fortnight in October,so am relieved that the proggram was so possitive.Gerry


----------

